# Wheel/Tire package



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

Whats the best place online to buy a wheel/tire package?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

_do not post something like that again

-Management._


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Wildboaratv is the cheapest ive found


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

www.mudthrowers.com FTW:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> www.mudthrowers.com FTW:rockn:



:rockn::rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

mudthrowers has great prices, is one of our sponsors, and gives discounts to subscribing members.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Mudthrowers FTW! I've also seen extremesidexside have some good deals... might want to call them... I think both of those companies do price matching... so maybe you can go back and forth with them to get a great deal...


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

good cheap place for tires and rims, does price matching and ships QUICK!!!
WildBoaratvparts


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Traxms has decent prices


----------



## poolege (Mar 26, 2010)

Mudthrowers is the best I have found and not just because they are a sponsor. Best prices and FAST shipping.


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

motoxmall.com free shipping


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

atvdirect free shipping


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

if your looking for silverbacks by chance message me


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Best bet is to spend some time looking for the best price. Pick your setup and shop. Most places sell different packages at a lower price. If you spend an hour looking you'll find one guy who is $100 cheaper. It'll probably be a place no one recommends. As far as shipping, if they are out of state, it should be free. If not, walk. G.L.


----------

